# Tracer Nock battery replacement



## USCfan (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't know if this has been posted or not, but I'll share anyhow. Like most of you guys that have used tracer nocks, I soon found out that the battery life is not "Up to 40 Hours". Not even close. I guess thats why they put the "Up to" in there.
After some inspecting/tinkering, I found that you can replace the battery on the tracer nock w/ a Thill battery.

Needed: 1 Thill battery(cost $3.25). It comes with the push/pull light on the end. Heat shrink- slightly larger diameter than the battery.

1. Remove the heat shrink from the tracer nock.
2. Pop the clip off of the battery. 
3. Unscrew the battery post from the terminal spring. 
4. Battery should be disconnected at this point.

5. Thill battery - Cut completely(360 degrees) around the housing approx 
1/8" below the plastic light. Be carefull not to cut the battery post. I 
used a small pair of pointed scissors.
6. The light can now be removed, exposing the battery post.

7. Screw the Thill battery post into the tracer nock terminal spring and 
re-attach the clip(in the battery grove).
8. Test.
9. Heat shrink
10. Good as new.

It literally takes less than 5 minutes. 
Good luck.


----------



## aac (May 3, 2004)

What is a Thill light or battery and where do you get them?


----------



## jdamet (Jul 25, 2009)

Night bobber battery. you can get them at Walmart or any sporting goods store. Walmart is the cheapest, $2.50.


----------



## steelerzzz (Nov 25, 2006)

I must be doing something wrong...when I pop the clip off the battery, it broke off the circuit board too...rendering it useless!


----------



## Ballgame (Jan 23, 2007)

any way we can get some pics?


----------



## tazzer (Sep 29, 2008)

*nocks*



Ballgame said:


> any way we can get some pics?


+1 some pic. would be nice


----------



## Scottebay (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah. Come on with some pics!


----------



## USCfan (Jun 6, 2007)

Sorry guys. I don't frequent the DIY and didn't see the pic request. I'll take one apart and try and post pics today.


----------



## CUbowhunter (Aug 21, 2009)

*replacement battery*

I don't know if they will work or not, but I was looking for some of the Thill replacement lights yesterday at Dicks and saw some replacement batteries made by Eagle Claw. They did not have the bulb on the end, it was just the battery and post. Don't remember how much, but they looked like they would work if you are looking to just replace the battery.


----------



## USCfan (Jun 6, 2007)

Be careful not to break the clip, circuit board, spring, etc. The first time I tried, I successfully swapped out 2 batteries w/o any issues. Both lights worked flawlessly during pratice sessions. 
Unfortunately, when I disconnected the battery to take pics, I accidentally broke the clip. Oh well. It happens.


----------



## AfterLife (Sep 11, 2007)

i have some of those thill still new in the package

i bought them and was going to diy lighted nocks

never thought about using for replacment batteries

i will try that out on my tracer ones that are weak


if anybody needs some i have like ten or so of them, just pm me


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 27, 2009)

What is needed is just the battery by itself to purchase...that way I can make something with all these LEDs I have laying around


----------



## AfterLife (Sep 11, 2007)

dont have any more thill batteries now
all gone gone


----------



## CUbowhunter (Aug 21, 2009)

*batteries*

try Dick's Sporting Goods. they sell just the batteries in their bobber section


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Digikey also sells the batteries. Sorry, I can't remember the item number.


----------



## memphistinker (Aug 1, 2009)

*Battery 10-Pak for $24.95 !!!*

I just saw a post from BEAVERMAN where to buy THILL-Type Replacement Batteries !!!

Just ordered a 10-Pak of Replacement Battery/Lite for $24.95 with only $6.95 S/H . . . :wav:

Check it out . . . 

http://www.hawglite.com


----------



## memphistinker (Aug 1, 2009)

*No Drivin' & Searchin' Along With 1000 Other Guys !*

Just this afternoon, I went to BassPro and saw a REORDER tag on the place that held Thill Replacement Batteries for $4.49 + Tax each.

The guy that worked in that section and I talked. He said that I would not believe the large number of archers that search daily for those "dang batteries" !!!

The 10 that I paid $2.50 each for will hold me awhile ! :darkbeer:


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 27, 2009)

TrekJeff said:


> What is needed is just the battery by itself to purchase...that way I can make something with all these LEDs I have laying around


FOUND THEM...


----------



## browningBAMA (Nov 10, 2004)

bump for finding later


----------



## browningBAMA (Nov 10, 2004)

could you PRETTY PLEASE do a step by step directions with pictures?!?!?! If so I will dance @ your wedding!!!! ha


----------



## highwall (Sep 16, 2011)

I purchased Tracer nocks from an individual before he sold out to Easton. At that time all parts of the Tracer nock was replaceable. He sold batteries, nocks and the light/electronics separately, if desired. I saw a picture in an above post that appears to be the same battery he
sold. That battery is still available and the number is BR425 lithium battery, 3v. I saw a 2-pk on the internet for $4.25 plus $3 shipping. I'm still trying to find where he may have gotten the light/electronics from so that I might order some for myself. I use the moon nocks with my crossbow in Easton aluminum bolts. They turned off with a magnet when retrieved. Good luck fellows.


----------

